# Honda Civic Dashboard Improvement



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Had a spare bit of time this afternoon so though i would finally replace the Dash fascia on my Civic. The original was gloss black which was covered in scratches and just generally in bad shape.




























So out it came to be replaces by a Matt finish almost carbon effect Type R fascia, which in my opinion looks 10 times better and no risk of scratching when pressing or turning dials/buttons.










So while the dash was out the center binnacle cover which is a plastic screen with a blue anti-glare coating was also in bad shape. So i though i cant make it any worse anyway after many combinations of polish's and cleaner's i got this.










Using Autosol and a small foam pad buffed off with a microfiber.

It has all but removed the blue coating which might cause a minor problem in direct sun but hey when do we get much Sun in England anyway. So now i have a scratch free center binnacle which i can easily polish back up if needed and better surround job done :thumb:.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great job there mate, the spaceships looking better now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great improvement there, all of the plastic ones scratch, but the type r one is certainly more robust.

Love the rev counter, needs to be kicked at 5,000 rpm and over, enjoy, needs to be done to keep the v tec active, would not destroy your engine.


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice work  I might be being incredibly blonde, but where's the speedo?!


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Really great job. Well done. I have the same problem but the dealer wasn't sure if the type R dash would fit my 2009 (pre face lift ) 1.8ES. They said something about fixing clips might be different? How long did it take you, is it difficult, where did you get the replacement?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice job benji :thumb:
type r?...


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

M.O.S said:


> Nice work  I might be being incredibly blonde, but where's the speedo?!


It's a separate display above the rev counter.



holty301 said:


> Really great job. Well done. I have the same problem but the dealer wasn't sure if the type R dash would fit my 2009 (pre face lift ) 1.8ES. They said something about fixing clips might be different? How long did it take you, is it difficult, where did you get the replacement?


To actually change the dash is not long I spent most of my time polishing. But they all fit the only problem is if you have HID's or self levelling lights. The dash would have a whole where in knob would be. If you don't it will fit straight in and mine was an eBay bargain 30 quid.


-Kev- said:


> nice job benji :thumb:
> type r?...


Wish it was rather jelous of yours but bought a hours a year ago so trying to cut motoring cost


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Much better.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

That new fascia looks much better...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very clean and tidy great finish IMHO


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice - I still like the dashboard on this Civic... they've ruined it with the latest version in my opinion.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to do this on my mrs civic, what is the best way to take it apart and not to break anything


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

great little mod... I am taking my Civic dash out next weekend to wrap it in carbon fibre due to the scratches...very frustrating.

How does the rev counter look? I may try autosol on it to clean it up...dont mind regularly polishing it 

Any chance of a how-to?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I had great result on civic dash with BH AUTOBALM


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Audriulis said:


> I have to do this on my mrs civic, what is the best way to take it apart and not to break anything





michael3011 said:


> great little mod... I am taking my Civic dash out next weekend to wrap it in carbon fibre due to the scratches...very frustrating.
> 
> How does the rev counter look? I may try autosol on it to clean it up...dont mind regularly polishing it
> 
> Any chance of a how-to?


Its not to bad really there is only two screws actually holding it on which are behind the little vent bit and under the center dials above the steering wheel. You remove the little vent bit by just pulling and unclipping the wires and hose. You also need the lower dash of which is above the footwell, its only clipped on apart from 1 screw which is behind the triangle panel on the right hand side of the dash which goes up against the door card. Remove this and the whole lower dash will just pull off. You can pull the fascia off part way unclip all the wires and you have it off. Swap all the knobs and put it all back.

Autosol works a treat hit a few times on a foam pad. Only thing is it does take off the blue coating. But i have not 1 single scratch or scuff looks the DB's.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Good work, must go & clean the inside my spaceship now


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

looks alot better


----------



## LiE (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry to dig this up, want to do this to my Civic. Where did you get it from and do you know the part number?


----------

